# MCA through Correspondence question



## jaym_2001 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a background in Medicine/Healthcare.

However, since I am interested in computers/IT, I would like to do MCA through correspondence & would like to know, from those already in this field:

- How are the course contents ? (was thinking of enrolling at Sikkim Manipal Univ- *www.smude.edu.in/Users/degsubpage.aspx?PgId=127&stId=1) or IGNOU - (*www.indiastudycenter.com/univ/states/delhi/ignou/ignoupg/mca/default.asp)

- Is there any practical exposure to programming/projects in Organizations offered (ie Internships / as a Trainee, etc)

- What are the job prospects after doing MCA (through Correspondence) ?

Thanks,


----------



## ishanjain (Mar 27, 2009)

I am doing BCA, dont know much about MCA. But still i would like to tell you that my brother has done Bsc in computer science from Sikkim Manipal university and now he is working in a call center, night shift. Reason - the university system which offer no interactivity with the student and there is nobody there who really wants to teach. The institute from where he is attending his classes is another reason behind his failure. Dont even ask about teaching, they didnt even bother to recruit some good faculty. All teachers there are noobs and were studying themselves. Moreover, they refuse to give the degree as promised earlier, instead my brother have to settle with a diploma. So, better think and think again before choosing some university like this. 

    You are coming to computers from another field, must be your intrest in them that compels you to do MCA. So, i would suggest you to go for some regular courses and not for correspondence. Make sure you got your skills in maths before going to MCA.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2009)

From what information I have gathered, in professional courses, computing is the easiest field to study on your own because all you need is a Desktop/Laptop and you can try everything out. I also know people who have done MCA by correspondence and from what I gather, the hardest part is learning how to program. But that too shouldn't be a problem because you can ask all your doubts in IRC #C++ @ chat.freenode.net. And yeah, there is an IRC chat room for nearly every computing topic available.

Next, for choosing university, you must choose one whose degree is certified by the Indian Government. You can always try [link=*ignou.ac.in]IGNOU[/link] for example.

Next, employability - I had the exact same question. No point in me trying to answer something whose answer I myself am looking for.


----------



## ishanjain (Mar 28, 2009)

Learning programing on irc, never heard of that.... Is it really usefull..
Can you tell me how to use that as i have never done IRC. I installed mirc now but dont know how to connect to the server you specified. Little help please ......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2009)

1st: goto cplusplus.com and start reading the tutorial. Its simple. Damn simple.
2nd: when you get screwed, come over to IRC.

I recommend chatzilla firefox addon for IRC. Just open and click on *freenode*. Then type */join #think-digit*. We will help thee from there


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 28, 2009)

> However, since I am interested in computers/IT, I would like to do MCA through correspondence & would like to know, from those already in this field:


Lesson 1 of correspondence courses. Never go for them unless you absolutely have to. If you by any means can attend Regular classes then by all means please do so. 


> - How are the course contents ? (was thinking of enrolling at Sikkim Manipal Univ- *www.smude.edu.in/Users/degsub...gId=127&stId=1) or IGNOU - (*www.indiastudycenter.com/univ...ca/default.asp)


Although Distance educations course curriculum may look attractive then material they send you will never ever reach the amount you get to study through regular classes from a known university. However I must say SMU does a good job at wooing students by showing off a syllabus which touches a lot. but in reality the student material is horrid and their method of exams sucks even more. if you have to choose between IGNOU and SMU then go IGNOU. 


> - Is there any practical exposure to programming/projects in Organizations offered (ie Internships / as a Trainee, etc)


Every MCA course has a Project in their last SEm hence you will have to get some experience in some company unless you would prefer to cheat your way through. 


> - What are the job prospects after doing MCA (through Correspondence) ?


Much much harder than regular students have it and not to mention the recession in place.Hopefully when your done the market will look better. 


> Learning programing on irc, never heard of that.... Is it really usefull..
> Can you tell me how to use that as i have never done IRC. I installed mirc now but dont know how to connect to the server you specified. Little help please ......


You can ask your doubts on IRC as long as you follow some of the basic rules on IRC.  Just google for IRC and read some of it and you should find the essential details. 

Oh by the way , if you are wondering how I know this much about SMU .... I'm a student of SMU too.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2009)

heard that smu courses are easy to pass out than other university's?? is this true??


----------

